# Unofficial Android app to add more music apps and phone messages via BMW Connected



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

I would need to know what specific errors you are getting. I am using Android Studio 3.5.3 currently, and the SDK version is specified in the Gradle files. I've been able to clone a fresh project on other systems and haven't had a problem, so I'd need to know more to help figure it out. The config file should be automatically generated from the Gradle files, and should just work.
Make sure that the IDriveConnectKit and IDriveConnectKitAndroid directories aren't empty. The IDriveConnectKit builds some Etch artifacts as part of the build, and then the app should resolve the various BMW Etch classes.


----------



## I3test (Jan 10, 2020)

I've got a 2016 i3 with option S609ANavigation System Professional (NBT), but I do NOT have BMW Apps in my idrive menu. Will your app work and basically replace the need for BMW Apps?


----------



## hellstone (Jan 19, 2020)

*No sound*

Hi, thanks for putting the time in and sharing your work with the community!

I got the app and spotify to work, but the only way to get sound in the car is to switch to the bluetooth input. As soon as I switch back to the spotify app, I can see the song playing, album art and everything, but the sound goes away. (I'm guessing that the car somehow switches audio source when switching to the app)

I saw before that you wrote about setting the car so that bluetooth audio is always preferred, how is this done?

I have NBT (F15 MY16)


----------



## I3test (Jan 10, 2020)

I3test said:


> I've got a 2016 i3 with option S609ANavigation System Professional (NBT), but I do NOT have BMW Apps in my idrive menu. Will your app work and basically replace the need for BMW Apps?


Figured out all out...

Turns out your app is amazing!

Fyi, if anyone has similar issues: bmw connected classic wouldn't shut down properly after disconnecting and would max out my phone's memory. Since I get the actual use of the app through (regular) connected I switched to MINI classic, as suggested by Hufman. Since then no problems at all and everything runs smoothly!

App question/request:

When I get notifications from WhatsApp, I can go to actions and see Reply to greyed out option. It's there any way for you to add the possibility to actually reply, ideally through voice message to avoid typing while driving (long press the mic button in WhatsApp)?
...just a thought


----------



## chansuresh (Oct 2, 2015)

Any chance this can be made to work on 2014 550I? I find my car has connected drive that works woth iphone, but not Android.


----------



## jeezz (Oct 28, 2018)

At first thank you hufman for this awesome work! So since BMW tricked me back in the time when they sold me Apps option and told me this is going to work with all the music apps and android blabla (then they just dropped support month after), this app sounds like a dream coming true.

Here are some of my experiences:

-2014 650i with NBT
-Samsung Galaxy S10 with
BMW Connected (new Version) -> App is actually working and I get the options Calendar... Audioplayer shown in ConnectedDrive Menu

BMW Connected Classic -> Is not working anymore with my S10, app is crashing/looping while starting

Mini Connected Classic -> App is working on my phone, but I do net get an option while connecting my phone to the car to use this app?!

So after a lot of playing around with all these apps I used the latest BMW Connected app to connect to the car, then AndroidAutoIdrive app showed that it is connected to the car and Audioplayer was added to the ConnectedDrive menu. So i pushed on that and got a list of apps installed on my phone so i choose Spotify, (I installed a version previous 8.4.96.953). Ok so i was able to see my playlists and stuff, but it is not possible to browse the songs inside the playlist?

Whatever so I pushed on a playlist and it started playing the first song. Then after around 2 minutes the car dropped the ConnectedDrive connection to the phone 
(menus and apps are gone). Music is still playing via bluetooth. Is that a known issue?

Oh and another question, I built a version with google maps and also have the option inside the AndroidAutoIdrive app, but inside ConnectedDrive menu there was no maps option?

greets
jeezz


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

Will it work on G30 with NBTEvo6?


----------



## chansuresh (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Simple question. I've downloaded apk package with many files. Can you guide me on which file to install, and how to do it correctly. Thanks


----------



## I3test (Jan 10, 2020)

Request: Alexa app possible?


----------



## chansuresh (Oct 2, 2015)

Installed app, followed all instructions (scattered across faq, readme, forum...wish it could be consolidated), and VOILA, it works great for Spotify v8, Pandora, etc. once the apps are already open on phone. Using this app, Bmw connected, Mini connected classic, older version of Spotify app. Still some issues with Youtube, google play music, other apps in browsing content, but they all play. I'm still figuring out. Hufman, thanks so much for this great app.


----------



## MegaGoo (Mar 29, 2020)

So with Android Oreo or higher, I can't use the car to skip tracks because I need to leave "request audio focus" off? Trying to get it to work on my galaxy s10+ 

I have a galaxy S4 with Android 4 on it, but your apk gives me the error "There Was A Problem Parsing the Package"


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

I sincerely apologize, I didn't receive any notifications!

I3test: I'm glad you got it figured out! As you found out, it works with the BMW Apps protocol and adds new apps, as opposed to replacing the official apps. I've seen that running the connection through the Classic apps is unreliable, I believe due to Android memory management, so I only use the Classic app for auth now.
Notification Replies is on the roadmap for version 1.3!
What sort of Alexa app would you like? I started some work to enable voice assistants, and I've tested it on Google Assistant, does Alexa function similarly?

hellstone: It sounds like Audio Context is enabled, but your car is old enough that your phone is connected over USB. In this situation, you should disable Audio Context (which is why the car switches input to listen to the USB cable) and just use Bluetooth input, optionally setting one of the dashboard shortcut buttons to the Audioplayer app.

chansuresh: As far as I know, cars of that iPhone-only generation don't have any Android support at all, but I'm glad you got it working!
I want to make it easier to set up! Please let me know what information would be most beneficial to add.

jeezz: This sounds like the app connection to the car is going through BMW Connected Classic and then Android kills the BMW app and breaks the connection. I recommend running BMW Connected (new) for the car connection, along with Mini Connected Classic, which won't connect to the car and is installed only to provide auth for my app and doesn't need to be running at all.
For the Spotify Playlists, Spotify immediately starts playing the Playlist when you select it. After it is selected, there should be a Now Playing icon along the left toolbar to let you jump to a specific song in the playlist. There's a strange bug where the Now Playing and the Actions buttons don't light up until you open the Browse list again, but I've figured out a fix for that in the next version.
Due to the custom app restrictions (I can only use assets from existing BMW apps), the Map icon adds itself as the old Samsung Smartthings icon, an orange and green circle, with no label. In there you should find the map, though I'm planning a lot of improvements for it in version 1.4.

ejlover: Yes this works on the NBTEvo Idrive6 version.

MegaGoo: I haven't tested it as far back as Android 4, the music api I'm using was released with Android 5. You are correct, your phone with Android Oreo will need to have Audio Focus disabled if you are plugged in through USB. However, this only prevents scrolling through the queue with the steering wheel controls, the steering wheel will behave just like it does with the regular Bluetooth connection and just skip to the previous and next track immediately.

Thank you all for the great feedback and wonderful support!


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi hufman,

Firstly it's great that someone is developing stuff in this way and helping the BMW community, so well done and thanks.

As far as I can understand this app allows you to add other music apps into your iDrive menu, including YouTube? If so that sounds brilliant.

Questions/requests:

1 Are you able to create a version for iOS? If not, I can use an Android phone but once the apps are installed on the iDrive, can I then switch back to my iPhone and remove the Android phone (and the installed apps still work from iDrive?)?

2 Can you get this working for iDrive 7 please?

3 As a suggestion to item 1 could the Carplay functionality be added, effectively to be able to make ANY apps available in Carplay? Don't know if this is possible just thinking aloud about possibilities.

4 What I really want to be able to do is watch YouTube vids in the car, with sound whatever way it can be done, either through iDrive or Carplay. I don't mind if this has to be while the car is parked.

5 Just checking this won't remove any existing functionality of the iDrive?


----------



## funkier (Dec 9, 2016)

hufman said:


> I sincerely apologize, I didn't receive any notifications!
> 
> I3test: I'm glad you got it figured out! As you found out, it works with the BMW Apps protocol and adds new apps, as opposed to replacing the official apps. I've seen that running the connection through the Classic apps is unreliable, I believe due to Android memory management, so I only use the Classic app for auth now.
> Notification Replies is on the roadmap for version 1.3!
> ...


looking forward to v.1.4:thumbup:


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

@hottroc Thanks for all the questions!

Unlike the preinstalled applications in the car (Wiki Local and so on, which would be fun to figure out if possible), I am using the Connected Apps protocol, where the applications run on the phone and show up remotely in the car. This means the apps aren't installed to the car itself, which makes it easy and safe to test, but it also means the phone has to stay connected while using them. The protocol only lets me add apps within specific areas of the car, there is no risk of removing existing functionality.

IDrive 7, however, only supports the preinstalled applications method and does not support this older protocol, and so can't support this app.

The application acts as a bridge between the music apps API that Android provides and the BMW Connected Apps API to show information in the car. This music API and the notification access API are the primary reasons why this application is only developed for Android.

The Youtube functionality doesn't show any video output, just the current metadata like what would show on the phone's lock screen. I'm only using the music API to fetch that same information and control the app using media controls, so there isn't any way to get the video itself.

I don't know much about the Carplay protocol, so I can't speak to the possibility of enabling any app to run over it. Android Auto requires that the app create a special type of window to run within the car, which would be tricky to add externally.

I hope this answers all your questions!


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi hufman,

Thanks for explaining. Sorry for my confusion (BMW Connected app means something completely different to me with iDrive 7 I think) but I understand more now.

It's a shame it's no longer possible with iDrive 7. Hopefully when you get access to an iDrive 7 system you might be able to figure something else out. 

Good luck with your development.


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

Good news everyone! I released version 1.2.1, with a few minor improvements but mostly: Much improved Spotify support! By using the official Spotify API, the app can now launch and browse Spotify without needing to manually downgrade to an old version. Additionally, cover art from Spotify works much more reliably. Check it out!

I also launched a Gitter chat room for the project, I hope it might provide quicker response to questions and better interactivity, but we'll see how it goes!


----------



## hingisp (Apr 13, 2020)

hufman said:


> Good news everyone! I released version 1.2.1, with a few minor improvements but mostly: Much improved Spotify support! By using the official Spotify API, the app can now launch and browse Spotify without needing to manually downgrade to an old version. Additionally, cover art from Spotify works much more reliably. Check it out!
> 
> I also launched a Gitter chat room for the project, I hope it might provide quicker response to questions and better interactivity, but we'll see how it goes!


Thanks for the update. I would like to test this in my car. However excuse the ignorance on my part, but when checking out your link there is like 8 different apk files.. Which one is the actual app to install on your phone?

Sent from my Infinix X604 using Tapatalk


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks for the question!
The *.sha1 files are checksums, to verify that the APK files are not corrupted and are the same files that Travis CI built.
Each *.apk file is a version of that app. The ones that say "sentry" report crashes to Sentry.io, and the others that say "nonalytics" do not.
The ones that say "debug" use a temporary debug key generated by Travis, and the ones that say "release" use a real Android release key. I think I'll remove the debug version for the new release, I don't think it's needed and just adds confusion.

I hope this answers your question! Let me know if there are any other questions.


----------



## hingisp (Apr 13, 2020)

hufman said:


> Thanks for the question!
> The *.sha1 files are checksums, to verify that the APK files are not corrupted and are the same files that Travis CI built.
> Each *.apk file is a version of that app. The ones that say "sentry" report crashes to Sentry.io, and the others that say "nonalytics" do not.
> The ones that say "debug" use a temporary debug key generated by Travis, and the ones that say "release" use a real Android release key. I think I'll remove the debug version for the new release, I don't think it's needed and just adds confusion.
> ...


Thank you for your reply. If I understand correctly, could you confirm then the file I need to download and install to my phone is the 6.13Mb non-analytics.release.apk version? Thanks again

Sent from my Infinix X604 using Tapatalk


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

The nonalytics-release.apk is a perfectly fine version to install. They all work equally well, with the same functionality.


----------



## Maggie24 (Jun 18, 2020)

*All BMWs Unofficial Android app to add more music apps and phone messages via BMW Con*

With the current development going on with Android Auto i would personally never again get a car without it. So BMW is not an option for me  If you are not aware of the possibilities of AA, check out the other threads here, especially the one with the "unofficial SDK".

BMW is basically designed around Apple phones.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

According to BMW press releases, BMW will be able to use Android Auto in July -- for new cars & those with iDrive 7 can get software update 

Will see as I also have Android phone


----------



## Ptr277 (Jul 4, 2020)

Why aren't the pictures of the songs being transferred from Spotify to AndroidAutoIdrive?
I installed a Spotify version 8.4.95.785. Spotify Access was not authorized in AndroidAutoIdrive.


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

Spotify restricts cover art access to only authorized apps, Spotify should pop up a prompt to grant AndroidAutoIdrive access and cover art should start showing up after authorizing it.


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

I just published the latest version, 1.2.2, which no longer needs Connected Classic and automatically determines the correct Audio Focus mode, and a bunch of other small fixes. The other big feature is adding Google Assistant support. Check it out!


----------



## chansuresh (Oct 2, 2015)

Dear Hufman -- This is awesome news! Especially the Google Assistant support. Thank you so, so much. My experience listening to music on a 2014 550i is so much better due to the app, and being able to see the album art on screen. Let me ask you for a minor favor. When I first installed the app, I had to go through and read all parts of the thread and assemble the right bits/pieces to do this right - install BMW connected Classic, Mini connected classic, open those apps and Spotify first on my phone BEFORE I connected the USB cable, etc, etc. It would be a great help if you do a "reset" of the instructions to get the new update working correctly so we can avoid all that trial and error. Thank you again. If there is any way we can recompense you for your efforts, let us know.


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you so much! I'm happy to hear that it's working well for you!

One of the best parts about this newest version is that, hopefully, all of those previous setup steps shouldn't be necessary anymore. In particular, BMW Connected should be the only thing needed to install, and Mini Connected Classic is no longer needed. Your 2014 car, with USB Apps, should have an entirely reliable connection, but even with the less-reliable Bluetooth connection, the app provides tips on how to set up the connection.
Spotify should also be automatic, showing a prompt in the app to authorize API access. Downgrading should be optional, I realize most users don't want to go through the bother for only a single extra feature. Much earlier versions did require a downgrade for any functionality, but that should no longer be needed.

In actual usage, I intend for the app to be entirely hands-off, even to the point of staying in your pocket when you get into a Bluetooth-enabled car. The BMW app starts itself automatically when the car connects (though is sometimes buggy), this app starts itself automatically when the car connects or when BMW establishes the Apps connection, and the app starts up compatible music apps such as Spotify. If you need to start things manually, that is definitely not intended and I want to fix it.

The Readme should have the current setup instructions, and I hope they should be just as simple as: Install BMW Connected, install the app, connect the car.
Any extra steps should be detected by the app (for example, it will confirm that BMW Connected is installed and ready to use, it prompts to set up Spotify access, and so on).
If you found any extra steps that you needed to take, even with this most recent version, please tell me so I can document them. I hope, however, that I've automated almost all of the initial setup steps.

I'm still trying to perfect it, and I've got a whole setup wizard planned for the next version. Because of the reverse-engineered nature, I wouldn't feel right selling it, but I have a Buy Me A Coffee link if you want to show your thanks!


----------



## User96 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi Hufman,
many thanks for your great work!
Do I see it correct that your app in my car X1 (F48) 2016 only usable is via USB? Or is there a possibility by BT?
And of course BMW connected is also only usable by USB at the moment. 

Thanks!


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

This app relies entirely on the car connection that BMW Connected creates, so if BMW Connected only works over USB, then this app is only usable via USB.


----------



## User96 (Feb 23, 2019)

hufman said:


> This app relies entirely on the car connection that BMW Connected creates, so if BMW Connected only works over USB, then this app is only usable via USB.


understood, thanks!


----------



## Steve_C78 (Nov 5, 2020)

Yesterday I tried this app on my BMW X1 LCI and my phone Samsung Note 8;
Initially spotify work but than it freeze
I downloaded 1.2.2 version and I conncet my phone by Bluetooth

I hope in the future in new version more stable 

Thank you


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

hufman said:


> This app relies entirely on the car connection that BMW Connected creates, so if BMW Connected only works over USB, then this app is only usable via USB.


Hi Hufman, My 2017 G30 had Connected Drive features but this service has been prohibited in my country. So even my car is registered in the Connected App it is stuck at `Activate Now` screen. Will it work nevertheless?


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

@Steve_C78 I'm sorry to hear that! Android sometimes kills background processes, which would definitely make the app in the car interface freeze, so try it again after disabling Samsung's aggressive battery optimizations and see if it helps. Here are steps on disabling battery optimizations for BMW Connected, and similar steps would work for this app and Spotify as well.

@ejlover Good news! This app doesn't rely on the remote-control Connected Drive features, it uses the BMW Apps connection directly. Plug your phone into USB and then look in your car's ConnectedDrive menu to find the Connection Assistant to enable Accessory Mode: BMW Connected should add its Calendar to the car, and that means the connection is working and this app is compatible.


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

hufman said:


> @Steve_C78 I'm sorry to hear that! Android sometimes kills background processes, which would definitely make the app in the car interface freeze, so try it again after disabling Samsung's aggressive battery optimizations and see if it helps. Here are steps on disabling battery optimizations for BMW Connected, and similar steps would work for this app and Spotify as well.
> 
> @ejlover Good news! This app doesn't rely on the remote-control Connected Drive features, it uses the BMW Apps connection directly. Plug your phone into USB and then look in your car's ConnectedDrive menu to find the Connection Assistant to enable Accessory Mode: BMW Connected should add its Calendar to the car, and that means the connection is working and this app is compatible.


Hufman thanks but I've just tried it and it didn't work  I use Samsung S9+ and connected it via USB cable. But nothing changed under connected Drive menu. There is only BMW assistant option (for calling emergency vehicle and service call) and app in the phone stays at "Waiting for connection" status  USB option on the phone was File transfer. I have the latest Android on the phone. How can I find the Connection Assistant to enable Accessory Mode: BMW Connected?


----------



## richone (May 3, 2006)

ejlover said:


> Hufman thanks but I've just tried it and it didn't work  I use Samsung S9+ and connected it via USB cable. But nothing changed under connected Drive menu. There is only BMW assistant option (for calling emergency vehicle and service call) and app in the phone stays at "Waiting for connection" status  USB option on the phone was File transfer. I have the latest Android on the phone. How can I find the Connection Assistant to enable Accessory Mode: BMW Connected?


After some trial and error I can make it work following these steps:
1. Connect you phone to usb
2. Open connecteddrive app
3. Then switch on the car

It works with my S10+

Enviado desde mi SM-G975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

richone said:


> After some trial and error I can make it work following these steps:
> 1. Connect you phone to usb
> 2. Open connecteddrive app
> 3. Then switch on the car
> ...


At Step.2 you mean BMW Connect app right? Problem is my car is not activated on the app it may not work for me bu I'll give it a try in the morning. Thanks


----------



## richone (May 3, 2006)

ejlover said:


> At Step.2 you mean BMW Connect app right? Problem is my car is not activated on the app it may not work for me bu I'll give it a try in the morning. Thanks


Oh sorry I didn't read that your car isn't activated. But give a try, as Hufman says it should work. 
Yes, I mean the phone app.

Enviado desde mi SM-G975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tmwmad (Jul 22, 2017)

I've owned my 2015 x5 f15 for over a year and I have not been able to use Spotify except through android auto. I came across this app today and it worked first time including being able to view album art etc. Text messages are now also coming through and able to view. Thanks so much for your hard work making this app. Lol the only downside for me is I literally ordered the iPhone 12pro max last night. Fingers crossed it works. Many thanks again.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

@ejlover The BMW Connected app has two separate parts: The ConnectedDrive remote functionality is the biggest part, letting you check the car's status and remote unlock and so on, and this is what I thought you meant when you said your car isn't activated. It makes me think of the activation process where you type a code from the car's screen into the phone to enable the remote functionality.
The other part is BMW Apps, which runs over USB or Bluetooth from your phone to the car. This is a code option which your car may not have, but Bimmercode or other ways should be able to enable it. It is only this half of the app functionality that needs to work: The car's remote functionality isn't necessary, and technically the BMW Connected app doesn't even need to be signed in for the BMW Apps to connect. Of course, it may be that your country does not allow this feature to be activated either, such as Australia which doesn't allow the car to show those apps while the car is moving 
If you tap the Waiting for Connection bar, you might see some extra connection details, but it sounds like the car isn't coded to support BMW Apps.

Hope this helps!

@tmwmad Thank you so much, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm glad you like it!
We did find the older version of the official iHeartRadio app which still worked, try looking on apkpure.com to find version v9.27.0. These official car apps do require BMW Connected, and are not supported by the MyBMW app.
I'm not sure which version of Pandora still worked, but it might be possible to go back to find an older version. Sadly, they don't have an API for me to integrate with, like how the Spotify support is working.


----------



## Kbrojako (Apr 2, 2021)

Good while it lasted. Looks like bmw connected went to mybmw and now I don't get any apps in my car. The my bmw app doesn't let me log in- a couple of error Messages are all I get but I'll keep trying.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

Kbrojako said:


> Good while it lasted. Looks like bmw connected went to mybmw and now I don't get any apps in my car. The my bmw app doesn't let me log in- a couple of error Messages are all I get but I'll keep trying.


Yes I'm getting the same problem with the MyBMW app too. It was working previously, I ran it in conjunction with the connected app, but theyve obviously changed something. The Send to Destination is suddenly not working in the connected app since the change. I haven't checked my in car apps, I'll check next time.


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

From some discussion, we think that BMW Connected 6.5 received a server-side change to disable the apps protocol and push people to MyBMW. Your copy of AAI needs to be updated to the latest build to include some fixes for full support for MyBMW. We do seem to notice that MyBMW has some connection instability, but otherwise BMW Connected 6.4 is still functioning for now!


----------



## alexisis (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't understand how this can be installed. Can't find the apk on github.


----------



## Kbrojako (Apr 2, 2021)

Ok updated AAI. Still can't access mybmw. Updated bmw connected drive app.

I used to have an "app" option in manage phones in my car. Now that's gone as well.

My AAI says waiting for car apps (or something like that). I tried via USB but no luck. Albumart not showing.

No sure why bmw is fidgeting with this stuff.


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

If the "Apps" option in the car has disappeared, you should check with BMW about the state of your ConnectedDrive subscription. The previous generation had it as a standard coded option, but it is now a subscription.
Keep in mind that MyBMW doesn't appear to support USB. I believe that the ConnectedDrive subscription still enables/disables the USB Apps feature, even though the USB Apps option stays visible.


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Let me share my experience with AAI and different BMW Systems. I noticed that nearly all AAI issues are related to BMW Car or BMW App. AAI itself works flawlessly.

1. Im some cars, BMW Apps in car only worked if telematic module had an network signal when HU booted. (If car was in an well isolated garage when HU booted, BMW Apps didn´t show up in Connected Drive menu. (seen on NBT and NBT Evo))
2. you should only have ONE bmw app installed on every time. e.g. if you have BMW Connected and myBMW installed on your phone at the same time. they´ll sometimes block each other and your smartphone won´t connect to car or connection will be unstable.
3. If you change or update/downgrade any BMW app. DON´T update directly. Go to app settings -> delete app data -> delete app -> reboot device -> install new BMW App.
4. Use the correct BMW App for your system. (my experience so far)

NBT: BMW Connected Classic 1.8 (BMW Connected 6.4 was very unreliable on getting a working connection) (wired)
NBT Evo id4: couldn´t find a car to test
NBT Evo id5/id6 (retrofitted): BMW Connected 6.4 (wireless/BT)
NBT Evo id5/id6 (factory <03/2018): BMW Connected 6.4 (wireless/BT)
NBT Evo id5/id6 (factory >=03/2018): BMW Connected 6.4 and myBMW (BMW Connected more stable and connects faster) (wireless/BT)

After updating to current BMW Connected 6.5, i wasn´t able to connect to any BMW properly after.

with these steps in mind, i was able to get AAI working with different smartphones in different cars without issues.


----------



## Kbrojako (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks Tuesday! I rolled back my bmwconntecteddrive app to 6.4. Now things are working again!

I appreciate all the help from everyone!


----------



## Donsaimon (May 7, 2021)

Tuerkay said:


> Let me share my experience with AAI and different BMW Systems. I noticed that nearly all AAI issues are related to BMW Car or BMW App. AAI itself works flawlessly.
> 
> 1. Im some cars, BMW Apps in car only worked if telematic module had an network signal when HU booted. (If car was in an well isolated garage when HU booted, BMW Apps didn´t show up in Connected Drive menu. (seen on NBT and NBT Evo))
> 2. you should only have ONE bmw app installed on every time. e.g. if you have BMW Connected and myBMW installed on your phone at the same time. they´ll sometimes block each other and your smartphone won´t connect to car or connection will be unstable.
> ...


Unfortunately, when I downgrade to 6.4 app version, it is not possible to register my car in the app.... Do you know how to solve?


----------



## Berseker (Nov 13, 2020)

with latest updates of AAI Sentry Version, the connection with MyBMW app greatly improved.


----------



## Donsaimon (May 7, 2021)

Does it work also with Connected Drive v. 6.5 app?


----------



## Berseker (Nov 13, 2020)

it is suggested Connected Drive 6.4 (since 6.5 seems to have some issues) or MyBmw last version


----------



## Donsaimon (May 7, 2021)

Am I the only one that, with mybmw app, can not send navi destinations to the car from the app? Or better, I can send, but car does not receive...


----------



## Mikegfx4 (May 13, 2021)

Donsaimon said:


> Am I the only one that, with mybmw app, can not send navi destinations to the car from the app? Or better, I can send, but car does not receive...


Im able to do that but I cannot get any of the apps to work on the car even after following all steps in this thread. Below are some shots of what I am seeing. I have tried, 6.4 connected app, 6.5 connected app, and myBMW with no success. Anybody have some advice?


----------



## Berseker (Nov 13, 2020)

Mikegfx4 said:


> Im able to do that but I cannot get any of the apps to work on the car even after following all steps in this thread. Below are some shots of what I am seeing. I have tried, 6.4 connected app, 6.5 connected app, and myBMW with no success. Anybody have some advice?
> View attachment 1031259
> View attachment 1031260





https://androidautoidrive.s3.amazonaws.com/hufman/AndroidAutoIdrive/androidautoidrive-latest-master-nomap-sentry-release.apk



Delete the app & its cache, & install latest version from the above link, & retry

Be sure to follow also the suggestions here




__





Moved






hufman.github.io






Inviato dal mio Redmi Note 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mikegfx4 (May 13, 2021)

I tried those things and still had no luck. I get a screen saying apps are starting but then it goes back to the screen that says to download the bmw app. Any ideas?


----------



## Mikegfx4 (May 13, 2021)

Mikegfx4 said:


> I tried those things and still had no luck. I get a screen saying apps are starting but then it goes back to the screen that says to download the bmw app. Any ideas?
> View attachment 1031282
> View attachment 1031284


ended up just getting a mmi unit and using android auto instead.


----------



## Donsaimon (May 7, 2021)

Where did you find a mmi unit?


----------



## Mikegfx4 (May 13, 2021)

Donsaimon said:


> Where did you find a mmi unit?





Amazon.com



More info here: Andream MMI Box - Wireless CarPlay & Android Auto


----------



## Donsaimon (May 7, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## ADH21 (May 22, 2021)

Thank you very much. I was looking for something for this for the last 12 months. This works great.

Great App, Great service (just wish BMW would do the same )


----------



## Donsaimon (May 7, 2021)

I have an issue with the music app "Energy Radio" that I use via AAI app. If I select one of the channels transmitted by Energy Radio (e.g. Energy Rock) and then I power off the car and I power on the car after some hour, Energy Radio is off, and I have to select again a channel to listen at music...


----------



## Berseker (Nov 13, 2020)

Donsaimon said:


> I have an issue with the music app "Energy Radio" that I use via AAI app. If I select one of the channels transmitted by Energy Radio (e.g. Energy Rock) and then I power off the car and I power on the car after some hour, Energy Radio is off, and I have to select again a channel to listen at music...


i suggest you to check if the autostart feature of Energy Radio app is enabled, to remove any power saving feature on the app and retry.. if the problem persists, I suggest you to open an issue on the official site hufman/AndroidAutoIdrive


----------



## Donsaimon (May 7, 2021)

Berseker said:


> i suggest you to check if the autostart feature of Energy Radio app is enabled, to remove any power saving feature on the app and retry.. if the problem persists, I suggest you to open an issue on the official site hufman/AndroidAutoIdrive


Thanks for the answer. Unfortunately I did not find any auto play option in the app...


----------



## Berseker (Nov 13, 2020)

Donsaimon said:


> Thanks for the answer. Unfortunately I did not find any auto play option in the app...


see below a screenshot, some Android systems (I have Miui from Xiaomi) have the option to enable autostart and to remove any power saving feature by app


----------



## Donsaimon (May 7, 2021)

Unfortunately not in Samsung... Only the possibility to remove power saving (and I have removed it)... 
Would you mind to try to install Energy app and to verify the behaviour of that app in your car using AAI?


----------



## Berseker (Nov 13, 2020)

Donsaimon said:


> Unfortunately not in Samsung... Only the possibility to remove power saving (and I have removed it)...
> Would you mind to try to install Energy app and to verify the behaviour of that app in your car using AAI?


i'll try tomorrow & advise


----------



## Donsaimon (May 7, 2021)

Grazie mille!


----------



## Berseker (Nov 13, 2020)

I tried the app and If the app is running, it autostarts again on the previously selected channel, otherwise you have to restart it manually. I suggest to try to set autostart of the app, if you have samsung android I think this guide should be useful for you






How to stop Samsung Galaxy S8 from killing your apps / Notifications — Steemit


You most likely came by this article, because you are not receiving notification or phone calls on your Samsung Galaxy… by jydskatomkraft




steemit.com





I noticed however some glitches caused by the app (i think), I will open an issue on github in order to possibly track \ fix this problem


----------



## Donsaimon (May 7, 2021)

Thanks for the answer. The problem is that, if you try some hours later, the app does not replay automatically... At least in my case. 
Pls let me know. 
Grazie


----------



## harnas81 (Jun 13, 2021)

Can somebody compile and share apk file with gmap? Or tell step by step how to? Im trying use with android Studio, but have many errors.


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

I just posted the next release, version 1.3!
This release has taken far too long, but it brings so many new features and is hopefully well worth the wait. The focus was on a new tabbed phone interface, providing room to showcase each feature and to provide self-explanatory guidance text. The Notifications feature received a lot of attention too, but there were a variety of improvements all around. MyBMW is now officially supported too!


----------



## Dario_3007 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi hufman,

thank you for this great app.
But I have two questions:
1. What is the different between the two apk.-files?
2. Is it possible to watch videos on youtube (or somethink else) on the screen in the car? I just can play music on youtube but no video.

Thank you very much. 



hufman said:


> I just posted the next release, version 1.3!
> This release has taken far too long, but it brings so many new features and is hopefully well worth the wait. The focus was on a new tabbed phone interface, providing room to showcase each feature and to provide self-explanatory guidance text. The Notifications feature received a lot of attention too, but there were a variety of improvements all around. MyBMW is now officially supported too!


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you for the kind words! The nonalytics version doesn't have any analytics built in, while the sentry version uploads crash reports to me.
Playing videos in the car is not possible: Besides being unsafe and making BMW very upset, the music API I'm using can only load coverart from the app, and the car's API only supports posting a coverart picture.


----------



## tommygloves (Dec 22, 2018)

@hufman - very nice work on this version! Spotify has been working great for me. The car info tab is pretty cool stuff.

One question about Google Podcasts app. It's not showing up as an audio source/app for me. Any ideas? I believe it worked in the previous version (didn't check though but I can of needed.)

I'm on a Pixel 3xl on Android 11. 17 540i ID5.

Thanks!


----------



## hufman (Aug 8, 2019)

Hmmm I haven't heard of that app working before, and there haven't been any changes that would have purposely dropped app support. By not showing up as a music app (even in the phone UI Music tab), this means this app doesn't provide a MediaBrowserService at all, so it can only be controlled while it is running.
You can of course downgrade AAI and see if it changed, which I don't think it should, but you could also try downgrading Google Podcasts too. Hope that helps!


----------



## Berseker (Nov 13, 2020)

I tried out of curiousity and It seems that Google podcast can be controlled via the Google app, sera below some screenshots (i tried an italian F1 sport podcast Just for trying). The cover art seem not to work,


----------



## Berseker (Nov 13, 2020)

Errata corrige, also cover works flawlessly


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

TomasWatts said:


> Can I discuss these issues via Whatsapp GB with everyone?. Download


Do people actually fall for this shit?

GTFO


----------

